# probelms



## rose1 (Mar 2, 2005)

has any one been haveing probelms with this new site? 

first it wouldent let me use my user name so i had to re-regester, 
then it wouldnt let me post even though i was signed in.kept saying your not allowed to post. I regesterd for the third time and it finally worked.


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

It sucks bigg


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

What was your first user name?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

if you have any more problems pm shaggy


----------



## rose1 (Mar 2, 2005)

my first username was rose, i was useing that name since i first regesterd in late febuary-early march, but now it dosent seem to work.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Rose PM sent..


----------



## josie4 (May 2, 2005)

My account wasn't working either. Everything was locked, so I had to re-register. My previous s/n was josie4, btw.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Can you login? I fixed it to were you can post now, but your older account had no posts in it? Do you want to keep your new one or go with the older one?


----------



## josie4 (May 2, 2005)

I hadn't posted yet.  I'll stay with my old one, as I prefer josie4 over josie_4. Just delete this account. Thanks for fixing my old one!


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

I will merge it...so that you have 2 posts on your old one.. 


Done..you are one!


----------



## josie4 (May 2, 2005)

Lol, thanks!


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Your welcome..


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

hehe shaggy like ur new avatar.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Do you understand this one..


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

I will merge th old user name into your new one. So that you have the same posts as your old user name. Is that ok?


----------



## rose1 (Mar 2, 2005)

sure, i was just going to ask you not to delete it because i have have 24 posts on it , but your idea is even better 

thank you


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Done! Your Rose user name was deleted, but you did get all the posts!


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

hehe yes i understand this one, lol.


----------



## rose1 (Mar 2, 2005)

thank you shaggy for your help


----------

